# Jeff Friedl's Facebook Export Plugin now supports Fan and Biz Pages



## RikkFlohr (Mar 14, 2011)

If you were holding back on Jeff's plugin, now is the time to dive in. The added functionality which allows you to post to Fan and Business pages in addition to your personal page is a huge boost.

I am not a paid spokesperson but I heartily endorse this update.


----------

